# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2023



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:36)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2023

Links úteis:*





Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos



Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2022
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2020
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007

*Informação Bacias Hidrográficas (Expandir para ver)*


Spoiler: Lima, Cávado e Ave



*BACIA DO LIMA

Alto Lindoso:*








*Touvedo:*











*BACIA DO CAVADO

Alto Rabagão:*





*Paradela:*








*Venda Nova:*








*Salamonde:*








*Vilarinho das Furnas:*








*Caniçada:*











*BACIA DO AVE

Guilhofrei:






*





Spoiler: Douro



*BACIA DO DOURO


- AFLUENTES DO RIO DOURO:


Baixo Sabor:*
Cota máxima: 234,0m; V.A.máximo: 1095hm3
*








Tabuaço:








Varosa:








Freigil:*








*Torrão:










- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:










Bemposta:










Pocinho:










Valeira:










Régua:










Carrapatelo:










Crestuma:






*





Spoiler: Vouga e Mondego



*BACIA DO VOUGA

Ribeiradio:*
Cota máxima: 110,0m; V.A. máximo: 136hm3
*











BACIA DO MONDEGO

Caldeirão:*








*Vale Rossim:*





*Lagoa Comprida:*








*Alto Ceira:*





*Fronhas:*








*Aguieira:*








*Raiva:*












Spoiler: Tejo



*BACIA DO TEJO

Santa Luzia:








Cabril:








Bouçã:








Castelo de Bode:








Póvoa e Meadas:








Pracana:*








*Fratel:*








*Belver:*


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2023 às 14:43)

Aguieira.


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0M5Fnq24zC5tEsUvorjdf7dLnRCWreJZeo7HPUJnRq3uLgmgHRqkSmDLPSDfbM7qil&id=100000429942221


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2023 às 15:49)

O Cávado de peito feito.
352m³ em Salamonde 
209m³ na Venda Nova
221 em Paradela
225m³ no Alto Rabagão 
258m³ na Caniçada 
116m³ em Vilarinho.

Lima com 670m³ no Alto Lindoso
292m³ em Touvedo.

Rio Minho com 1620m3 à passagem por Salvaterra


----------



## LMMS (1 Jan 2023 às 16:29)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02nArw8hozUjfk9LKCngra3hPvcSpamk6Zvumm4Dw1BQd9sT1AYmsB2rYrM4gGgXrl&id=100070533031985
		


Está difícil fazer embed vindo do Facebook para aqui.
Vejam o vídeo!!
Quedas de Fervença.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2023 às 16:36)

LMMS disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02nArw8hozUjfk9LKCngra3hPvcSpamk6Zvumm4Dw1BQd9sT1AYmsB2rYrM4gGgXrl&id=100070533031985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Que violência!


----------



## LMMS (1 Jan 2023 às 16:38)

Agora é que se vai ver o que este temporal veio trazer...


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2023 às 19:18)

Penide cá em Barcelos.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 20:07)

LMMS disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02nArw8hozUjfk9LKCngra3hPvcSpamk6Zvumm4Dw1BQd9sT1AYmsB2rYrM4gGgXrl&id=100070533031985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já estive em cima daquela ponte uma mão-cheia de vezes. Impressionante, de facto!


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2023 às 20:49)

Vários registos de hoje que recolhi pela internet

*Barragem de Crestuma*





*Barragem do Baixo Sabor*




*Barragem da Caniçada *



*Barragem de Fronhas*




*Barragem de Guilhofrei hoje*




E por último a *Barragem de Daivões* no dia 30 com as sirenes a tocar



*Cheia do Rio Tâmega em Chaves*


----------



## A ver se chove (1 Jan 2023 às 21:41)

E com toda esta água lá se conseguiu 81% de produção renovável em Dezembro, 120 g CO2eq/kWh

Fevereiro de 2021 foi melhor


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 22:48)

huguh disse:


> Vários registos de hoje que recolhi pela internet
> 
> *Barragem de Crestuma*
> 
> ...


Nunca tinha visto a barragem do Baixo Sabor a descarregar. É tão volumosa, densa e branca aquela saída de água; parece uma saída contínua de gelado de nata!  

Fantástica


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 23:40)

Barragem de Castelo de Bode hoje, ao final da manhã:


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2023 às 10:48)

Ontem à tarde em Várzea da Serra. (Fotografias de um familiar)

Na primeira fotografia, em dias normais, essa água corre dentro de um rego que passa completamente despercebido.





Aqui o rio Varosela, um dos afluentes do Varosa.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2023 às 14:03)

Mau tempo​Douro subiu 3,5 metros em seis horas, Alijó alerta para risco de inundações.​
Hoje às 13:15.

*O município de Alijó alertou a população, esta segunda-feira, para a subida do caudal do rio Douro e possibilidade de alagamento da zona ribeirinha da vila do Pinhão, instando à adoção de medidas preventivas.*

O município do distrito de Vila Real alertou, através das redes sociais, que, nas próximas horas, se deverá verificar "uma subida significativa do nível do rio Douro na zona do Pinhão, na sequência da libertação de caudais nas barragens espanholas e na barragem de Foz Tua".

"Alerta-se a população que, tendo em vista a possibilidade de alagamento da zona ribeirinha do Pinhão, deverão adotar medidas preventivas e as devidas precauções para acautelarem a sua segurança, assim como dos seus bens", referiu a autarquia.

A câmara salientou que a Proteção Civil Municipal está a acompanhar a situação, estando em contacto permanente com as autoridades competentes.

Também na cidade do* Peso da Régua* estão já no terreno os bombeiros, elementos da Proteção Civil, Polícia Marítima e GNR a acompanhar a subida do caudal do rio Douro.

Desde sábado que os acessos aos cais fluviais da Régua e Junqueira e à ecopista localizada junto ao rio estão interditados.

Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros do Peso da Régua, Rui Lopes, o *caudal do Douro subiu cerca de 3,5 metros em cerca de seis horas*, entrando cerca de 40 centímetros no edifício do bar que está instalado no cais da Régua, prevendo-se que o caudal continue a subir nas próximas horas.









						Douro subiu 3,5 metros em seis horas, Alijó alerta para risco de inundações
					

O município de Alijó alertou a população, esta segunda-feira, para a subida do caudal do rio Douro e possibilidade de alagamento da zona ribeirinha da vila do Pinhão, instando à adoção de medidas preventivas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 14:18)

Atenção às barragens do Douro!
por acaso fui à janela e reparei quo o Douro deu um salto enorme durante a manhã! nem tinha dado conta

fui ver agora a barragem da Régua e está já quase perto dos 3000m3/s, mais do que na ultima vez que o rio tinha subido, antes do Natal que nao tinha passado os 2500m3/s..
Todo o cais e algumas lojas comerciais lá existentes já estão debaixo de água

aqui os valores e gráficos da barragem da Régua. subida quase a pique


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2023 às 14:29)

Gostava de saber o que leva a terem lojas/cafés nesse sítio.


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 15:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Gostava de saber o que leva a terem lojas/cafés nesse sítio.



Sempre houve, são estruturas que estão construídas em leito de cheia e preparadas para isso. ou seja, já sabem que quando o rio sobe, ficam debaixo de água.
Diga-se que esse tal café situado no cais e já famoso por muitas vezes ficar totalmente debaixo de água nas cheias, já está desocupado desde o inicio da pandemia. 
Nunca mais voltou a entrar em funcionamento, o motivo desconheço...


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 16:48)

Aqui está o dito café, com água quase a metade da sua altura.
a descarga da Barragem da Régua parece ter nivelado nos 3000m3/s


----------



## LMMS (2 Jan 2023 às 17:01)

Adoro esta Imagem!
Dá para ver todas as albufeiras e reservatórios da área de influência do EFMA.













						Cobertura aérea de fotografia digital pelo Alqueva - Infoportugal - Sistemas de Informação e Conteúdos
					

No passado mês de outubro, a Infoportugal realizou a cobertura aérea de fotografia digital, com a sua câmara de grande formato, Ultracam Falcon F100, na Área de Influência do EFMA - Empreendimento de Fins Múltiplos de Alqueva, para Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-Estruturas do Alqueva (EDIA).




					infoportugal.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2023 às 17:09)

huguh disse:


> Sempre houve, são estruturas que estão construídas em leito de cheia e preparadas para isso. ou seja, já sabem que quando o rio sobe, ficam debaixo de água.
> Diga-se que esse tal café situado no cais e já famoso por muitas vezes ficar totalmente debaixo de água nas cheias, já está desocupado desde o inicio da pandemia.
> Nunca mais voltou a entrar em funcionamento, o motivo desconheço...


Eu sei que sempre houve. É preciso é coragem para ter um estabelecimento aí. Eu não teria.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2023 às 17:51)

Mil milhões de metros cúbicos entraram na Barragem do Alqueva em dezembro. Está a 87%.


A Barragem do Caia está a* 92,01%*.






ABCaia


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 18:02)

Imagem do Douro hoje de manhã





e à hora do almoço


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 19:54)

Rio Lima a galgar as margens em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Nonnu (3 Jan 2023 às 09:45)

Barragem do Maranhão
Dia 02/01/2023


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2023 às 09:46)

Alcântara, está a fazer transvases ? Estas descargas não chegam a Fratel. (alguem sabe? )

Fechahm3Dif(hm3)*03-01-2023 10:00*​*2759.07*​-1.07​*03-01-2023 09:00*​*2760.14*​-12.96​03-01-2023 03:00​2773.10​-5.52​02-01-2023 21:00​2778.62​-9.73​02-01-2023 15:00​2788.35​-9.68​02-01-2023 09:00​2798.03​-2.01​02-01-2023 03:00​2800.04​+10.14​


----------



## Nonnu (3 Jan 2023 às 09:48)

Barragem dos Minutos
Dia 02/01/2023


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Jan 2023 às 10:18)

Nonnu disse:


> Barragem dos Minutos
> Dia 02/01/2023
> 
> 
> ...


Qual a % de enchimento? Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2023 às 10:45)

Nonnu disse:


> Barragem do Maranhão
> Dia 02/01/2023
> 
> Ver anexo 3784
> ...



Belas fotos , como é espetacular ver isso tudo cheio.
Gosto muito dessa barragem e vou com alguma regularidade , custou muito andar por lá de kayak em pleno  verão  e ver tudo vazio, água eutrofizada e muitos peixes mortos.
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2023 às 12:52)

Por aqui o Douro tem estado sempre a baixar desde a subida rápida de ontem de manhã. A parte do cais e do café já não têm água nenhuma.

PS: Por curiosidade, apareceu-me hoje no facebook nas memórias uma foto precisamente do dia de hoje mas há 9 anos atrás, em que o rio tambem subiu rapidamente e ainda andavam a retirar as coisas do café!


*03-01-2014*


----------



## Nonnu (3 Jan 2023 às 13:03)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Qual a % de enchimento? Obrigado!


Isso não sei...
Mas Maranhão cheia e a descarregar
Minutos, uiiii bastante vazia...
Sofre do mesmo mal que Monte da Rocha, bacia hidrografica pequenas e muito localizadas, dificeis de encher.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2023 às 13:21)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Qual a % de enchimento? Obrigado!


35.7% no final de dezembro, de acordo com o SNIRH.


----------



## Walker (3 Jan 2023 às 13:50)

A barragem da rocha subiu 2%, passou dos 8.5 para os 10.5%.
Tantos no país e com razão a desejar que não chova, e neste canto e Algarves tudo "sedento". Impressionante!!


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2023 às 16:14)




----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2023 às 17:44)

Só um reparo ... comportas abertas ao maximo ?? Coitada da barragem se so tivesse esse escoamento 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jan 2023 às 18:35)

No Sado, Arade, Mira e no Barlavento Algarvio os valores nas barragens são ainda bastante baixos e agora vamos entrar num cenário de tempo seco, que não se sabe quanto tempo durará..


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (4 Jan 2023 às 00:56)

Quais as centrais (de elevada capacidade de produção) que ainda não descarregaram?

Alto Rabagão 
Venda Nova / Frades
Vilarinho das Furnas
Alqueva e Pedrogão 

Baixo Sabor, Feiticeiro e Foz Tua já descarregaram? E das do Tâmega a montante do Torrão, também?


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (4 Jan 2023 às 00:59)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Quais as centrais (de elevada capacidade de produção) que ainda não descarregaram?
> 
> Alto Rabagão
> Venda Nova / Frades
> ...



Paradela também ainda não descarregou, mas com a chuva prevista no próximo fim de semana e dias seguintes, está também "condenada" à mesma sorte.


----------



## JCARL (4 Jan 2023 às 09:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2022
> 
> Link's úteis:*
> 
> ...


O link para o Centro de Informação Diária da REN é:





						Eletricidade - Balanço Diário
					

REN description - pt- see translation in CMS



					datahub.ren.pt


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2023 às 09:36)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Quais as centrais (de elevada capacidade de produção) que ainda não descarregaram?
> 
> Alto Rabagão
> Venda Nova / Frades
> ...


Acho que Vilar - Tabuaço também ainda não descarregou. Mas já está a 97%.

As previsões para o fim-de-semana têm carregado na precipitação a norte e centro.
Alto Lindoso tem estado a descarregar para ganhar espaço.


----------



## Neves89 (4 Jan 2023 às 11:18)

Bom dia, deixo aqui um link para uma reportagem interessante sobre o complexo do Tâmega 


			https://www.nytimes.com/2023/01/03/business/energy-environment/portugal-hydroelectric-power-renewable-energy.html


----------



## srr (4 Jan 2023 às 11:42)

Neves89 disse:


> Bom dia, deixo aqui um link para uma reportagem interessante sobre o complexo do Tâmega
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2023/01/03/business/energy-environment/portugal-hydroelectric-power-renewable-energy.html


o link é pago


----------



## Neves89 (4 Jan 2023 às 12:05)

srr disse:


> o link é pago


Eu li e não foi pedido subscrição. Estranho


----------



## srr (4 Jan 2023 às 12:17)

Neves89 disse:


> Eu li e não foi pedido subscrição. Estranho


Pode ter ativado alguma conta, ou já tem ativado......


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2023 às 13:10)

srr disse:


> o link é pago


Basta fazeres login e passas o paywall


----------



## hugosant (4 Jan 2023 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que Vilar - Tabuaço também ainda não descarregou. Mas já está a 97%.
> 
> As previsões para o fim-de-semana têm carregado na precipitação a norte e centro.
> Alto Lindoso tem estado a descarregar para ganhar espaço.
> ...


Confirmo, Vilar ainda não descarregou, mas em breve deve iniciar. Tem estado a turbinar o máximo 16m3/s.


----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:35)

srr disse:


> o link é pago


A mim não pede nada, bastou entrar e ler.


----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:52)

Vou colocar 1 foto por post para ser mais fácil de ler


----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:52)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:53)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:55)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:56)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:57)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 15:58)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:00)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:02)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:07)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:07)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:10)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:10)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:12)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:13)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:14)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:15)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:16)




----------



## LMMS (4 Jan 2023 às 16:20)

Está postado o artigo e tem vídeo interessante, onde se vê a dinâmica de subida e descida constante da Albufeira de Gouvães.
E já tem quase 200 comentários no artigo.

Fonte do NYT : https://www.nytimes.com/2023/01/03/...gal-hydroelectric-power-renewable-energy.html


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2023 às 21:45)

Hoje a produção de eletricidade através de energia hídrica esteve em grande, com pico de pordução de 6450MWh, sendo que o pico de consumo atingiu os 8279MWh.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2023 às 22:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Hoje a produção de eletricidade através de energia hídrica esteve em grande, com pico de pordução de 6450MWh, sendo que o pico de consumo atingiu os 8279MWh.


Se não estou em erro esse pico de 6450MWh foi um recorde de entrada de energia hídrica na rede elétrica. O anterior recorde era de 6387MWh de 21/03/2018.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2023 às 01:23)

Algumas fotos do "pós-cheia" colocadas pela Câmara da Régua. Esta primeira foto está qualquer coisa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2023 às 19:20)

Com o vento calado é a hídrica a trabalhar a bruto nas horas de ponta, principalmente agora com o aquecimento a ser usado em praticamente todas as casas portuguesas. Picos superiores a 8GW de consumo.

Já perdi os dias que as barragens do Zêzere estão a correr, e devem continuar assim grande parte do mês com a chuva que vem. Alcantara do lado espanhol também em elevada produção nas horas de ponta, os caudais em Belver e Almourol são uma montanha-russa. 

No Mondego, não vi a gestão da Aguieira deixar passar a albufeira dos 80% alguma vez, quase sempre nos 70-75%. 

Alto Lindoso a tentar ganhar espaço para o que vem aí, não para de turbinar.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Jan 2023 às 20:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com o vento calado é a hídrica a trabalhar a bruto nas horas de ponta, principalmente agora com o aquecimento a ser usado em praticamente todas as casas portuguesas. Picos superiores a 8GW de consumo.
> 
> Já perdi os dias que as barragens do Zêzere estão a correr, e devem continuar assim grande parte do mês com a chuva que vem. Alcantara do lado espanhol também em elevada produção nas horas de ponta, os caudais em Belver e Almourol são uma montanha-russa.
> 
> ...



Alto Lindoso e Caniçada estão a descarregar preventivamente.
A turbinação não é suficiente.
Paradela deve descarregar se chover demasiado pelo descarregador de funil q tem.


----------



## A ver se chove (Sábado às 09:44)

A hídrica durante a noite quase dava para todo o consumo. Estamos com emissões mais baixas que França e a exportar bem, 23GWh até às 9h30, 98% renovável


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (Sábado às 16:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com o vento calado é a hídrica a trabalhar a bruto nas horas de ponta, principalmente agora com o aquecimento a ser usado em praticamente todas as casas portuguesas. Picos superiores a 8GW de consumo.
> 
> Já perdi os dias que as barragens do Zêzere estão a correr, e devem continuar assim grande parte do mês com a chuva que vem. Alcantara do lado espanhol também em elevada produção nas horas de ponta, os caudais em Belver e Almourol são uma montanha-russa.
> 
> ...


A gestão da Aguieira segue uma regra em função do caudal afluente. Para um dado valor de caudal afluente, a cota de montante tem que estar abaixo dum determinado valor.
O problema é sempre nos regimes de transição...se deixa de chover e entramos no frio, o caudal afluente passa de 200 m³/s para quase zero (por exemplo) e a regra indica a cota 117 metros para um afluente maior e 121 metros para caudal afluente reduzido no inverno. Se deixa de chover fica com um armazenamento baixo e o comentário geral será de que a gestão foi mal feita.
A regra preconizada tem essas idiossincrasias, mas por agora segue protegendo Coimbra e todo o vale do Mondego.


----------



## joralentejano (Sábado às 16:28)

Barragem do Caia a *94%*.
Uma imagem de hoje:


Barragem do Abrilongo:


----------



## A ver se chove (Sábado às 21:07)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Se deixa de chover fica com um armazenamento baixo e o comentário geral será de que a gestão foi mal feita.


Infelizmente a ideia que existe é que as barragens só são boas se estiverem a 100%.

Se estiverem a 100% não fazem o trabalho delas e a água que vem a mais é desperdício.

Foi um Dezembro anormal em precipitação após uma das piores secas por cá


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 01:20)

Espanha deixa de turbinar com Alcantara aos fins-de-semana, nota-se no caudal de Almourol, a partir da tarde deste sábado já cerca de 2/3 do caudal do Tejo era todo do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## LMMS (Domingo às 11:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Espanha deixa de turbinar com Alcantara aos fins-de-semana, nota-se no caudal de Almourol, a partir da tarde deste sábado já cerca de 2/3 do caudal do Tejo era todo do Castelo de Bode.


Já era para ontem a construção da nova barragem no Ocreza, que sirva só mesmo como prioridade para reserva de água para regular o caudal do Tejo.


----------



## Luis Martins (Domingo às 11:57)

Paradela e Vilar vão descarregar em breve! Quem as viu, vazias , e agora como estão!! Este ano entre o frio e chuva , o que realmente precisavamos era chuva , e ela veio a quase todo o territorio .


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 13:36)

Pelas Termas de São Pedro do Sul o Vouga vai assim:
















Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joralentejano (Domingo às 13:43)

Rio Paiva no Areinho (Arouca). Estive no local em março do ano passado para fazer os passadiços do Paiva e a dimensão do caudal é impressionante.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 14:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Paiva no Areinho (Arouca). Estive no local em março do ano passado para fazer os passadiços do Paiva e a dimensão do caudal é impressionante.


Tem chovido bem na bacia, Vila Nova de Paiva leva 130mm desde que começou a chover ontem.
Mões, Castro Daire, aproximadamente 150mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMES1/graph/2023-01-8/2023-01-8/daily

Grande caudal em Ribeiradio, Vilar rebentou a escala 




Rio Côvo, afluente do rio Paiva, em Touro, Vila nova de Paiva


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 15:04)

Albufeira do Cabril a 10 centímetros de NPA, EDP já começou as descargas para 55 m3/s + 100 m3/s turbinados, mas com um Qin a ir aos 300 m3/s vão ter de aumentar...

Aguieira a receber quase 600 m3/s, felizmente há muito espaço.

Ribeiradio, no Vouga, a receber também perto de 600 m3/s, já também a descarregar visto que está a 1,7m de NPA.

Tâmega ganha, a receber quase 900 m3/s no Torrão...


----------



## AnDré (Domingo às 15:06)

Vilar, Tabuaço já está a descarregar. E o caudal de entrada continua a subir.
Ribeiradio também já está a descarregar quase 400m3/s. Atenção Águeda.
E o Mondego também está a chegar à Aguieira com um grande caudal: 560m3/s.

No Zêzere, Cabril volta a descarregar.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 15:33)

Rio Paiva em Vila Nova de Paiva












Retiradas de https://www.facebook.com/alivefmradio

Em Dezembro, com um típico caudal de Inverno:


Nickname disse:


> *Rio Paiva*
> Vila Nova de Paiva
> Ver anexo 3207
> Ver anexo 3208Ver anexo 3209


----------



## Tufao André (Domingo às 15:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Paiva no Areinho (Arouca). Estive no local em março do ano passado para fazer os passadiços do Paiva e a dimensão do caudal é impressionante.


Impressionante a diferença em tão pouco tempo! 
Eu fiz os passadiços em meados de Outubro e o rio era apenas um "fio" onde ainda se viam pedras e areia...


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 15:39)

Cascata da Cabreia, Sever do Vouga


Rio Paiva
Fráguas, Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## slbgdt (Domingo às 16:09)

Nickname disse:


> Tem chovido bem na bacia, Vila Nova de Paiva leva 130mm desde que começou a chover ontem.
> Mões, Castro Daire, aproximadamente 150mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMES1/graph/2023-01-8/2023-01-8/daily
> 
> Grande caudal em Ribeiradio, Vilar rebentou a escala
> ...



Se no touro já vai assim, imagino na Vila e queiriga


----------



## DaniFR (Domingo às 16:15)

A gestão da barragem da Agueira tem sido exemplar e vital na proteção das cheias em Coimbra e todo o Baixo Mondego. A barragem descarrega com o caudal afluente baixo ganhando espaço para depois armazenar, com descarga reduzida, quando o caudal afluente é elevado., mantendo-se nos 70%. Ontem esteve a descarregar até aos 67%, hoje já está a armazenar. 
Neste momento já vai com 72% de volume de armazenamento com um caudal afluente de 627m3/s.


----------



## slbgdt (Domingo às 17:00)

Paradela quase quase.


----------



## slbgdt (Domingo às 18:07)

Vilar de 14% em Outubro a descargas hoje..


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 18:11)

slbgdt disse:


> Paradela quase quase.



Só para quem não conhece. Estava assim em Julho de 2021 (53%), depois durante o ano passado ainda desceu aos 3%.






						Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021
					

Ia escrever sobre isso também. Essa noticia é de ontem. Entretanto hoje à hora de almoço se virem na CMTV deu a subida do caudal do Tejo porque Espanha já está a mandar água. um homem estava  a dizer que hoje o rio estava com 100m de largura, e ontem nem um palmo devia ter de altura...  Estive a...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## LMMS (Domingo às 18:44)

AnDré disse:


> Vilar, Tabuaço já está a descarregar. E o caudal de entrada continua a subir.
> Ribeiradio também já está a descarregar quase 400m3/s. Atenção Águeda.
> E o Mondego também está a chegar à Aguieira com um grande caudal: 560m3/s.
> 
> No Zêzere, Cabril volta a descarregar.


Águeda com as novas obras que fizeram muito dificilmente terá novas cheias. Terá que acontecer algo muito extraordinário para isso acontecer.


----------



## LMMS (Domingo às 18:48)

slbgdt disse:


> Paradela quase quase.


Espero que quando começar a descarregar lá vá alguém filmar de drone!


----------



## O_Lucas (Domingo às 19:32)

LMMS disse:


> Águeda com as novas obras que fizeram muito dificilmente terá novas cheias. Terá que acontecer algo muito extraordinário para isso acontecer.


Não acredito que o Vouga tenha influência significativa em Águeda. Só se junta a este uns km a jusante de Águeda (vai ter alguma pois dificultará em parte o escoamento para a Ria de Aveiro). No entanto com o que vai caindo, pelos lados do Caramulo e com as afluências do Alfusqueiro, há uma normal inundação dos campos no vale junto a Águeda.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 20:06)

Caudal de entrada já estabilizou em Ribeiradio, continua a aumentar bem na Aguieira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 21:06)

Cabril acaba de passar cota de NPA (294m), Qin continua a aumentar para os 400 m3/s, Qout nos 200 m3/s. Como não se prevê grande chuva para os próximos 2 dias acho que a EDP deve deixar aumentar um bocado o nível de cheia. 

Aguieira a receber 930 m3/s!


----------



## okcomputer (Domingo às 22:31)




----------



## guisilva5000 (Segunda às 09:20)

Cabril não vai aguentar muito mais o caudal de entrada, mantém-se nos 500 m3/s, EDP já com Qout de 300 m3/s. Cota a ir para 295m.

Castelo de Bode a receber 600 m3/s! A ir para a cota 120m. 

Aguieira já atingiu o pico de caudal, a baixar lentamente, agora nos 700 m3/s.


----------



## AnDré (Segunda às 09:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Paradela quase quase.





LMMS disse:


> Espero que quando começar a descarregar lá vá alguém filmar de drone!


Começaram a descarregar pelo descarregador lateral.
Alto Rabagão vai nos 62,2%.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (Segunda às 10:05)

LMMS disse:


> Águeda com as novas obras que fizeram muito dificilmente terá novas cheias. Terá que acontecer algo muito extraordinário para isso acontecer.


Ainda há um mês tiveram cheias...


----------



## huguh (Segunda às 10:26)

Tal como previ ontem, o Douro hoje já inunda de novo o cais como aconteceu no início do ano.
De novo a barragem, tal como na semana passada, a atingir um pico pouco acima de 3000m3/s as 3 da manhã, e agora já está um pouco nada mais baixo.
Parece controlado

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (Segunda às 11:02)

EM ATUALIZAÇÃO
ATUALIZADO ÀS 9H18
A estrada entre Alquerubim e Fontinha encontra-se cortada, desde domingo à tarde, devido à subida das águas do rio Vouga.
Esta manhã, um carro avançou pela estrada interdita e ficou retido no meio das águas. A GNR confirma que o acidentado se encontra ileso e em segurança.




www.facebook.com/JornalDeAlbergaria


----------



## LMMS (Segunda às 11:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda há um mês tiveram cheias...


Eu referia-me à  baixa da Vila...








						Cheias: Águeda passou com distinção aos primeiros rigores do inverno
					

O Plano de Drenagem da Cidade de Águeda passou nos primeiros testes e pode muito bem ser replicado noutras zonas do país.




					www.jb.pt


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 12:49)

Barragem do Caia com *97,12% *de armazenamento. Vai efetuar descargas de superfície amanhã de manhã.






*COMUNICADO ABCAIA - DESCARGAS DE SUPERFÍCIE *
A ABCAIA vem por este meio comunicar às populações dos concelhos de Elvas e Campo Maior que irá proceder a descargas de superfície na Barragem do Caia no dia 10 de janeiro pelas 10.00 horas.

Fonte


----------



## huguh (Segunda às 13:12)

o Douro tem vindo a baixar constantemente, dos 3100m3/s que esteve às 3,4 da manhã, por agora situa-se nos 2200.
nas ultimas 2h desde que acordei já se nota uma baixa considerável
*
O caudal do rio Douro estabilizou esta manhã, na zona do Peso da Régua, depois de ter subido cerca de quatro metros durante a madrugada*

A Proteção Civil emitiu no domingo um aviso à população para o risco de cheias e inundações, após "precipitação persistente" que levou ao "aumento significativo dos caudais do rio Douro".

O comandante dos bombeiros do Peso da Régua, Rui Lopes, referiu que, pelas 04:00, se verificou um pico no caudal do Douro, que subiu cerca de quatro metros acima do caudal normal.

"Atingiu o nível máximo da última inundação que tivemos há duas semanas", apontou o responsável, que explicou que o caudal galgou a zona do cais da Régua, ficando a meio do edifício do bar, ali instalado, mas que se encontra fechado.
Os acessos à zona ribeirinha e à ecopista, localizada junto ao rio, estão cortados.
Rui Lopes disse que esta manhã o caudal estabilizou e salientou que, no terreno, vão manter-se numa monitorização permanente os elementos da Proteção Civil Municipal, bombeiros, GNR, Polícia Marítima e Autoridade Marítima.

As atenções, acrescentou, estão centradas nas condições meteorológicas e nas descargas nas barragens espanholas que se poderão refletir nesta zona do distrito de Vila Real.
"Para já a situação está controlada", frisou o comandante.

O presidente da Câmara do Peso da Régua, José Manuel Gonçalves, destacou pela "positiva" a monitorização e gestão que está a ser feita do rio.
"Já há muitos anos que não chovia como tem acontecido e a verdade é que a água ainda não veio cá em cima à avenida. Houve coisas que melhoraram na monitorização de todo o processo", apontou o autarca.
Para José Manuel Gonçalves, a "situação tem sido gerida de uma forma exemplar".


----------



## DaniFR (Segunda às 14:41)

Rio Mondego com caudal bastante elevado. Já galgou as margens na zona do parque verde, inundando a esplanada dos restaurantes das Docas.
















Foto do Diário As Beiras


----------



## algarvio1980 (Segunda às 17:54)

Dez anos depois. Barragem do Caia em Elvas vai efetuar descargas​








						Dez anos depois. Barragem do Caia em Elvas vai efetuar descargas
					

A Barragem do Caia, no concelho de Elvas (Portalegre), já atingiu os 97,12% da capacidade de armazenamento de água e, esta terça-feira, vai proceder a descargas, 10 ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## huguh (Segunda às 18:51)

Barragem da Régua hoje de manhã cedo quando debitava cerca de 2500m3/s




Mais abaixo em Carrapatelo


----------



## Davidmpb (Segunda às 21:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dez anos depois. Barragem do Caia em Elvas vai efetuar descargas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Barragem do Caia muito perto de atingir os 100% da sua capacidade! - Rádio Campanário
					

A chuva que tem caído desde o início de dezembro reverteu a situação de seca em que o País se encontrava e um pouco por todo o continente as barragens continuam a encher. A Barragem do Caia não é excepção e, de acordo com os dados atualizados na página oficial da Associção dos Beneficiários do...




					www.radiocampanario.com


----------



## efcm (Segunda às 21:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia com *97,12% *de armazenamento. Vai efetuar descargas de superfície amanhã de manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não deveriam usar o descarregador de fundo, para ajudar a combater o assoreamento da barragem?


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 21:26)

efcm disse:


> Não deveriam usar o descarregador de fundo, para ajudar a combater o assoreamento da barragem?


De momento não porque a Associação quer que o caudal de saída seja metade do valor que o descarregador de fundo debita, para não haver possíveis constrangimentos a jusante da barragem. O objetivo destas descargas é garantir algum encaixe para outros episódios de precipitação e o volume da barragem só é controlado através das descargas de superfície.


----------



## huguh (Segunda às 21:30)

huguh disse:


> Barragem da Régua hoje de manhã cedo quando debitava cerca de 2500m3/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depois de uma barragem a jusante da Régua, agora a barragem da Valeira a montante



*Barragem do Alto Ceira II hoje*







Foto do grupo Barragens e Albufeiras de Portugal


----------



## efcm (Segunda às 22:59)

joralentejano disse:


> De momento não porque a Associação quer que o caudal de saída seja metade do valor que o descarregador de fundo debita, para não haver possíveis constrangimentos a jusante da barragem. O objetivo destas descargas é garantir algum encaixe para outros episódios de precipitação e o volume da barragem só é controlado através das descargas de superfície.


 2 questões

1)Mas o descarregador de fundo, não é como uma torneira que apenas se abre o que se quer?

2) o volume da barragem só é controlado através das descargas de superfície???

A água a sair pelo fundo também faz descer o nível da água, ( ou eu não estou a entender o significado de volume de água)


----------



## meteo_xpepe (Segunda às 23:26)

efcm disse:


> 2 questões
> 
> 1)Mas o descarregador de fundo, não é como uma torneira que apenas se abre o que se quer?
> 
> ...


Não conheço que tipo de equipamentos têm neste caso, mas existem tipos de comportas que só funcionam (por questões de segurança no funcionamento) em regime de totalmente aberta ou totalmente fechada. Pelo contrário, outras comportas (ditas comportas de regulação de caudal) podem funcionar em aberturas parciais e com isso escolher-se um caudal de descarga mais apropriado para a situação… em muitas barragens as condutas das descargas de fundo são as mesmas que se utilizaram nos desvios provisórios (do curso de água) durante a construção, daí levarem esse tipo de comportas. Neste caso como durante 10 anos não houve descargas, pode-se querer um caudal baixo devido às zonas a jusante, esta é a minha leitura!…
É muito bom ver essa albufeira praticamente cheia. Hoje o Alqueva (fruto tbm da bombagem habitual do fim‑de‑semana) chegou à cota 150.00m, espectáculo!!


----------



## joralentejano (Segunda às 23:48)

efcm disse:


> 2 questões
> 
> 1)Mas o descarregador de fundo, não é como uma torneira que apenas se abre o que se quer?
> 
> ...


Penso que no caso deste descarregador de fundo isso não acontece, mas as comportas das descargas de superfície abrem-se consoante a necessidade que se tem e suponho que seja por isso que se quer utilizar a descarga de superfície agora. No entanto, não percebo muito bem do assunto, apenas referi aquilo que ouvi durante a tarde vindo de quem trabalha na associação.
Deixo a breve entrevista, que não conseguia encontrar:

*A Rádio Campanário falou com Luís Rodrigues da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia sobre a possibilidade de serem efetuadas descargas nesta Barragem, dentro de pouco tempo.*​_*Luís Rodrigues começou por nos referir* *“a Barragem do caia apresenta já neste momento um volume considerável “* *acrescentando *__*“vamos começar a fazer descargas no dia de amanhã, terça-feira”.*_​
_Luís Rodrigues explica ainda que serão *“descargas controladas ,ou seja, não serão descargas de fundo, uma vez que o volume que debita a descarga de fundo é um volume considerável, 60 metros cúbicos por segundo, o que poderá trazer algum constrangimento a jusante da Barragem.”*

Com as duas descargas previstas para amanhã, a Associação de Beneficiários do caia refere *“vamos tentar debitar metade desse volume com as duas comportas de superfície de maneira a que consigamos baixar um pouco o nível da barragem para ter algum encaixe numa precipitação que possa ocorrer.”*

Questionado se está ponderada a realização de alguma descarga de fundo, Luís Rodrigues esclarece “*a descarga de fundo debita 60 metros cúbicos por segundo, as duas comportas de superfície debitam 460 pelo que não é com a descarga de fundo que se consegue controlar o volume da barragem.”*

A este propósito Luís Rodrigues explica ainda que *“a descarga de fundo tem a sua funcionalidade mas com um volume muito mais reduzido.”*_

Fonte

Vi um comentário no facebook onde era referido que a comporta do descarregador de fundo está avariada, mas não sei se é verdade. Penso que na entrevista não teria havido problema em referir tal coisa, por isso tenho dúvidas.  
Também já vi críticas ao facto de não se aproveitar a água porque vai toda parar ao mar. Pelos vistos há quem se esqueça de que, neste caso, antes do mar ainda há o Alqueva.


----------



## LMMS (Terça-Feira às 00:04)

Essa explicação está um pouco confusa.
Por um lado diz que o volume do descarregador de fundo é considerável, mas depois diz que não é com o descarregador de fundo que consegue controlar o volume da barragem.
Gato escondido com rabo de fora.
Cá para mim é bem provável que esteja mesmo avariado, agora se assim for qual o motivo de esconder isso?
Não está prevista muita chuva para já, pelo que na minha modesta opinião não deveriam baixar muito o volume.
Pois se o resto da estação não der muito mais chuva, alguém se vai arrepender.
É tirar só o que entrou nos últimos três dias e esperar para ver.


----------



## LMMS (Terça-Feira às 00:14)

Fazendo aqui umas contas, com o descarregador de fundo a sair 60m3/s, bastava estar 20 horas a descarregar para sair o que entrou em 3 dias.


----------



## joralentejano (Terça-Feira às 00:19)

LMMS disse:


> Essa explicação está um pouco confusa.
> Por um lado diz que o volume do descarregador de fundo é considerável, mas depois diz que não é com o descarregador de fundo que consegue controlar o volume da barragem.
> Gato escondido com rabo de fora.
> Cá para mim é bem provável que esteja mesmo avariado, agora se assim for qual o motivo de esconder isso?
> ...


Acho um bocado estranho esconderem isso caso seja verdade, mas pronto, eles lá sabem. De facto, na entrevista, ele não chega a responder se está prevista a possibilidade de haver descargas de fundo em breve.
Mais vale prevenir, nunca se sabe o que pode aparecer. Esperemos que não, mas imagina que aparece uma situação idêntica ao 13 de dezembro? Na situação atual, tinham de abrir as comportas na sua totalidade. Uma pessoa nem tem ideia do caudal de entrada nesse dia visto as estações hidrométricas estarem todas avariadas, mas para uma barragem destas armazenar 20% do armazenamento total em 24 horas, não foi brincadeira nenhuma. Até abril, ainda muito pode chover e, a menos que haja uma grande pausa nos próximos tempos, neste momento qualquer chuvinha faz logo aumentar os caudais.


----------



## huguh (Terça-Feira às 00:33)

Confirma-se que o descarregador de fundo debita 60m3/s. Já com as comportas o máximo é de 430m3/s


----------



## guisilva5000 (Terça-Feira às 02:00)

Cabril praticamente na cota 295m. Não atingia tal cota há 7 anos. 

Castelo de Bode vai a caminho de NPA, provavelmente amanhã atingirá a cota 121m. Já ultrapassou o Baixo Sabor em volume armazenado, pelo que volta a ser a medalha de prata nacional.


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 04:01)

huguh disse:


>


Legenda estranha para uma barragem... (que outra coisa poderia estar a ser descarregada?).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (Terça-Feira às 09:37)

StormRic disse:


> Legenda estranha para uma barragem... (que outra coisa poderia estar a ser descarregada?).


Se fosse vinho estaria aí uma boa parte do país de boca aberta


----------



## talingas (Terça-Feira às 10:32)

Ainda parece "mentira"...Pena não poder assistir ao vivo. Caia já efectua descargas de superfície tal como anunciado.


----------



## LMMS (Terça-Feira às 10:50)

É pena não existir dados dos caudais de entrada e agora de saída.
Mas agora pergunto, alguém sabe se essa barragem tem caudal ecológico, é que me parece que não!!


----------



## joralentejano (Terça-Feira às 11:17)

LMMS disse:


> É pena não existir dados dos caudais de entrada e agora de saída.
> Mas agora pergunto, alguém sabe se essa barragem tem caudal ecológico, é que me parece que não!!


Se ao menos as estações hidrométricas do SNIRH funcionassem, sempre se dava para ter uma ideia, mas nem isso. 
Por falar no assunto, há uns tempos mandei email a perguntar se ainda estava previsto voltarem a funcionarem e responderam-me isto:


> _Exmo. Sr. Jorge Lourenço,
> 
> Relativamente aos aspetos referidos no vosso e-mail, informa-se que as redes de monitorização hidrometeorológica são objeto de reavaliação periódica. Por vezes identifica-se a necessidade de reforço, de relocalização ou até mesmo de desativação de algumas das estações automáticas.
> 
> ...


A estação do Rio Caia não debita dados desde 2019, a da Ribeira de Algalé acho que se avariou no dia 13 com tanta água. Veremos.

Em relação ao caudal ecológico, não tem. Aliás, penso que aqui na região Sul pouca ou nenhuma barragem (exceto Alqueva) terá caudal ecológico. A água que sai é exclusivamente para os canais de rega no verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (Terça-Feira às 11:37)

StormRic disse:


> Legenda estranha para uma barragem... (que outra coisa poderia estar a ser descarregada?).


Vinho do Porto, senhor!


----------



## srr (Terça-Feira às 11:48)

Bouça, 09.01.2023

Recomendo ampliação para melhor visualização ( vale a pena o click )


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 15:58)

Barragens do Douro em descarga ontem, cerca do meio-dia, vistas pelo Sentinel:

Régua





Carrapatelo





Crestuma


----------



## joralentejano (Terça-Feira às 17:14)

Fantástico! Foto de João Pedro Canhoto


----------



## joralentejano (Terça-Feira às 19:43)

Deixo então uns registos que fiz hoje ao final da manhã:

























Um pequeno vídeo:

_______________________________________
Momento em que as comportas são abertas:


----------



## algarvio1980 (Terça-Feira às 19:54)

No Algarve, as barragens pouco ou nada recuperaram na última semana, aliás Beliche até perdeu na última semana, sem grande chuva nos próximos tempos, nada mudará no Algarve.

Beliche tem *+ 6.36%* em relação ao ano passado

Odeleite tem *+ 6.41%* em relação ao ano passado

Odelouca tem *- 13.85%* em relação ao ano passado.






						Disponibilidades Hídricas
					






					www.aguasdoalgarve.pt
				




Fevereiro, Março e Abril serão cruciais para o Algarve, a seca continua sem fim à vista no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## João Pedro (Terça-Feira às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Legenda estranha para uma barragem... (que outra coisa poderia estar a ser descarregada?).


Energia? Peixe? Lodo/Lama?


----------



## efcm (Terça-Feira às 22:41)

huguh disse:


> Confirma-se que o descarregador de fundo debita 60m3/s. Já com as comportas o máximo é de 430m3/s
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 3903


Nem sabia que tinha uma central hidroeléctrica.

Presumo que a estejam a usar a 100% antes de pensarem em abrir as comportas.

Com a potência de 0,6 Mw deve ter uma saída de água de ( ainda tentei fazer uma regra 3 simples com outras barragens) mas não achei dados fiáveis para isso.


----------



## LMMS (Terça-Feira às 22:42)

Apartadura também começou hoje a descarregar!


----------



## LMMS (Terça-Feira às 22:54)

efcm disse:


> Nem sabia que tinha uma central hidroeléctrica.
> 
> Presumo que a estejam a usar a 100% antes de pensarem em abrir as comportas.
> 
> Com a potência de 0,6 Mw deve ter uma saída de água de ( ainda tentei fazer uma regra 3 simples com outras barragens) mas não achei dados fiáveis para isso.


A central não está nas descargas, mas sim na saída para o canal. Nesta imagem á direita.


----------



## guisilva5000 (Terça-Feira às 23:17)

Descargas já no Castelo de Bode, cota a aproximar-se de NPA:


----------



## joralentejano (Ontem às 01:10)

efcm disse:


> Nem sabia que tinha uma central hidroeléctrica.
> 
> Presumo que a estejam a usar a 100% antes de pensarem em abrir as comportas.
> 
> Com a potência de 0,6 Mw deve ter uma saída de água de ( ainda tentei fazer uma regra 3 simples com outras barragens) mas não achei dados fiáveis para isso.





LMMS disse:


> A central não está nas descargas, mas sim na saída para o canal. Nesta imagem á direita.



"No ano de 1992 e para aproveitamento das energias endógenas inaugura-se uma Central Hidroeléctrica das seguintes características:

A central é equipada com um sistema de automação que possibilita um regime de exploração de tipo abandonado, com telecomando a partir da sede da Associação.

A manobra das comportas a montante do canal de rega são também automatizada, sendo o respectivo funcionamento coordenado com o da turbina, por forma a ser optimizada a produção da energia eléctrica.

A potência instalada na central é de 600 kW e a energia produtível média anual é 1.500 MWh."

Fonte

Pequenina, mas existe. Deixo uma foto tirada por mim durante o verão:





Uma vez que o canal que vem da central está ligado ao canal de rega, presumo que a barragem deverá produzir mais energia durante a campanha de rega e não nesta altura. Hoje, apenas este tubo estava a debitar água para o canal, mas tinham uma "barreira" para a água não recuar:
*







*


----------



## srr (Ontem às 08:42)

joralentejano disse:


> "No ano de 1992 e para aproveitamento das energias endógenas inaugura-se uma Central Hidroeléctrica das seguintes características:
> 
> A central é equipada com um sistema de automação que possibilita um regime de exploração de tipo abandonado, com telecomando a partir da sede da Associação.
> 
> ...


Esses sacos e sistema, parecem muito "amadores" !!!!! Barragem de brincar


----------



## Stinger (Ontem às 13:07)

Acho que essa barragem merecia um investimento , até a abertura das comportas de superficie sao manuais 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (Ontem às 13:17)

Nem vale a pena investir em automatizar a abertura das comportas, é tão raro isso acontecer, mais vale investir por exemplo num parque solar flutuante.
Agora que queria ver os dados de Monte da Vinha, para tentar calcular o caudal de saída do Caia, deu o berro.....


----------



## huguh (Ontem às 14:02)

Castelo de Bode hoje às 13h


----------



## joralentejano (Ontem às 14:17)




----------



## Northern Lights (Ontem às 17:07)

Cheia no Rio Lima - 8 de Janeiro de 2023














Espero que ninguém tenha ficado sem carro


----------



## StormRic (Ontem às 17:52)

Northern Lights disse:


> Cheia no Rio Lima - 8 de Janeiro de 2023



Boas fotos!


----------



## AnDré (Ontem às 18:22)

No dia de hoje ainda temos várias albufeiras a descarregar.
Paradela, Vilar (Tabuaço), Varosa, Cabril, Bouçã e Castelo de Bode continuam com um caudal de entrada superior ao da turbinação e por estarem cheias têm mesmo que descarregar.

Alto Lindoso e Caniçada estão a ganhar espaço. Assim como Fronhas (rio Alva).

Para os próximos dias não está prevista chuva significativa.


----------



## slbgdt (Ontem às 19:56)

Paradela


----------



## huguh (Ontem às 20:49)

belos vídeos da Barragem do Cabril hoje à tarde









Barragem da Bouçã


----------



## guisilva5000 (Hoje às 01:00)

O som do Zêzere   



Cota *121m* em Castelo de Bode! As duas bestas do Zêzere em NPA. EDP vai continuar a largar muita água para não passar a cota e depois deve voltar aos 200 m3/s. Cabril já começou a descarregar menos, quando baixar da cota 294m deve voltar aos 100 m3/s.


----------



## StormRic (Hoje às 05:20)

slbgdt disse:


> Paradela


Por alguma razão "a publicação não está disponível".


----------



## jorgepaulino (Hoje às 09:35)

huguh disse:


> ...
> Barragem da Bouçã



Isto não é a casa de uma pessoa pois não?


----------



## FJC (Hoje às 11:59)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Isto não é a casa de uma pessoa pois não?


Não. Edifício de apoio, com alguns escritórios. Óbvio que agora tudo desativado.


----------



## slbgdt (Hoje às 12:59)

StormRic disse:


> Por alguma razão "a publicação não está disponível".


Dá erro..
Mas  fica o link da publicação 


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02E4tbUCPwtYp2taXxbzL46KMUGiRCLXQXYbPm5AxQGSuihtMReVgyPSh3mUXruZbnl&id=100000522697055


----------



## joralentejano (Hoje às 15:46)

Barragem do Caia continua a descarregar. Não sei até que valores a querem baixar, mas se pretenderem por exemplo colocá-la a 95%, deverá continuar a descarregar até à próxima semana. Na leitura de hoje estava com cota de 232,57m e 97,92%. 










Comparação com dia 10:





O caudal do Guadiana, no Monte da Vinha, começou a aumentar na madrugada de dia 11.


----------



## LMMS (Hoje às 16:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia continua a descarregar. Não sei até que valores a querem baixar, mas se pretenderem por exemplo colocá-la a 95%, deverá continuar a descarregar até à próxima semana. Na leitura de hoje estava com cota de 232,57m e 97,92%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo que se vê, está a sair pouco de Caia, nem 1/3 do caudal máximo permitido pelas comportas está a sair.
Fazem muito bem, espero que acertem na altura certa de fechar.


----------



## joralentejano (Hoje às 16:37)

LMMS disse:


> Pelo que se vê, está a sair pouco de Caia, nem 1/3 do caudal máximo permitido pelas comportas está a sair.
> Fazem muito bem, espero que acertem na altura certa de fechar.


No dia antes de se fazerem as descargas, a Associação dizia que o caudal de saída ia ser apenas de 30m3/s. São descargas controladas, o objetivo é apenas para permitir algum encaixe e uma vez que não está prevista precipitação significativa nos próximos dias, não há necessidade de sair muito mais água.


----------



## LMMS (Hoje às 18:26)

Espetacular foto de Cátia Matos da Barragem de Vilar


----------



## LMMS (Hoje às 19:40)

joralentejano disse:


> No dia antes de se fazerem as descargas, a Associação dizia que o caudal de saída ia ser apenas de 30m3/s. São descargas controladas, o objetivo é apenas para permitir algum encaixe e uma vez que não está prevista precipitação significativa nos próximos dias, não há necessidade de sair muito mais água.


Na SIC o Sr. José Maria Rasquilho a dizer que iam começar a descarregar com um caudal de 3000m3/s.
Ok, uma gafe....


----------

